# On the rack



## Deda (Jan 20, 2009)

This is what's on my drying rack now.  







I have 2 batches in the fridge now, Bedizen and Butterfly Kisses.

Maybe there needs to be a 12 step program for soapers?


----------



## IanT (Jan 20, 2009)

so jealous  nice rack 8)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 20, 2009)

> Maybe there needs to be a 12 step program for soapers?



LOL I wouldn't want to join! 
I love your shelving - Wish I could get a set up like that...


----------



## Deda (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks ya'll, the racks are just shoe racks.  DH fastened them to the wall sp the don't crash over on me from the weight. They only have to last until the bakery in town upgrades his bun racks - then I get the good stuff!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 20, 2009)

> nice rack  8)


Ditto!

What scents are on it? Anything scrubby?


----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, look at all that gorgeous soap!!!  How clever to hang shoe racks.....I can see pretty butterflies, and I love that lilac topped embed one.  You are so clever Deda!

Tanya


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 20, 2009)

I third that nice rack  :wink: 
So many pretty soaps!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice! I like how big and thick your bars are!


----------



## Deda (Jan 20, 2009)

So glad you like em!

The scents are; 
1st row: Lavender/Lemon (boxed 3 packs - salt, clear and regular), Dewberry, Yuzu Peppermint
2nd row: Bananarama, more Yuzu Peppermint, chopped and embedded, Baja Joe (coffee, chocolate and cinnamon), Orange Chamomile
3rd row: Elysium (Lavender & Lime), Violets & Jasmine, Frosted Snowdrops, Epiphany (Rosemary & Mint), Sunny SKies
4th row: Lemon rebatch, Glow Wine, Crave (OMH), Belle (Rose, Citrus and Musk)
5th row: Citrus Mist (Orange, Geranium & Ylang Ylang), Lemon Sage, Flutter, Flutter Spa Bar


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh!  I LOVE YOUR RACK!  Hehe!  And you soaps are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jody (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow.  Those are amazing!!!!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are beautiful.  Just beautiful.

Nice rack - that reminds me of the artwork in my favourite (posh, actually) restaurant.  It shows a bunch of different pitchers.  Underneath is written, "Katie has nice jugs."


----------



## Lindy (Jan 21, 2009)

Deda love that!!!!  Must have..... :shock: 

BTW - girl go wash your mouth out with soap - a 12 step program indeed :twisted: !  That's just the worst type of swearing I've heard in many a year.....Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 21, 2009)

I will stay totally utterly hopelessly addicted for the rest of my days, I'm sure the rest of you will too.


----------



## misty (Jan 21, 2009)

Deda, I love the size of your soaps. Mind if I ask what size mold you use & how large your bars are.......thanks!

misty


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 21, 2009)

We are all like little kids in a lolly shop!


----------



## Greenman (Jan 21, 2009)

Hrmm what am I more Jealous of the Racks or the wonderful Soap.


Roy


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2009)

Greenman said:
			
		

> Hrmm what am I more Jealous of the Racks or the wonderful Soap.
> 
> 
> Roy



I'm equally jealous of both. LOL


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow!  You have been busy!!  They all look beautiful!!  I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Deda (Jan 21, 2009)

Please don't be jealous!  Be proud! 
Every single soap was inspired by all of you!

Racks:  Walmart - $11.88
Hardware:  HomeDepot - $6.00
DH to install:  You don't want to know! 

(Get your mind out of the gutter - it involved football.)


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2009)

what dept of walmart are the shoe racks in? I would like to get a couple... I LOVE them...


----------



## Deda (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=8198996

Here ya go!  The website says "Not Sold in Stores".  

Good thing - I really don't like our WalMart!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

*soap racks*

WOW!

I'm speechless.  :shock: Awesome job!
Those bars are lovely!

Do you have a store???


----------



## digit (Jan 21, 2009)

*WOW!!!* Nice racks, Deda!!! Can I come over and just sit, sniff, stare, fill my pockets..........

Digit


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Soaps and Rack*

WWOOOOOWWW!  I LOVE the rack and the SOAPS are ever so awesome looking. !!!!!

Way to go!!

craftgirl


----------

